# Täuschung / vorgauklerei bei sms chat - ist das erlaubt ????



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

Hallo, ich bin auf einen sms chat reingefallen - ausser spesen nix gewesen...

jetzt würde mich aber mal echt interessieren ob die das überhaupt dürfen, das die in nem Callcenter oder so sitzen und sich als anna,susi oder jessi etc. ausgeben und in wirklichkeit profi chatter sind ?

Ist das nicht strafbar ? weil eigenltich täschen die mcih als nutzer doch nur das ich wieder zurück schreibe ? 

gibts da irgendwelche rechtlichen handhaben und info drüber ?

gruss martin


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Mai 2004)

Juristenantwort: Das kommt drauf an.

Wenn der Anrufer vorher ausreichend darüber informiert wurde, was die einzelnen SMS kosten und das es sich quasi um ein Rollenspiel handelt - keine angreifbaren Punkte. Ich find's zum :kotz:, aber legal ist's.

Wenn natürlich Minderjährige in die Illusion gelockt werden, für einen echten Flirtpartner wichtig zu sein, und alles koste nur die normalen SMS-Kosten, liegt sicherlich vorwerfbares Handeln vor. Resultat: Kein Zahlungsanspruch, ggf. Staatsanwalt.

Schreibe mal mehr zu deinem Fall, dann gibt's ausführlichere Infos. Oder gib mal "SMS Chat" in die Suchfunktion hier ein - da findet sich auch bereits einiges.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

nein ... das mit den minderjährigen ist klar und das die wohl genau schreiben müssen was das ganze kostet, aber das stand auch dabei - ich glaube es stand da sogar das es ab 18 ist oder so..

aber das ist doch echt gemein..

sende suchen an die nurmmer xyz und dann meldet sich irgend eine rosa oder katrin die es gar nicht gibt und macht mich heiss dadrauf wieder zu schreiben und hinterher merkt man es ist alles nur heisse luft und das ist wohl ein profi chat weil nie einer zu treffen kommt und man nur hingehalten wird...

von der blamage über sich selbst mal ganz abgesehen frage ich mich halt ob das nicht betrug ist wenn sich da irgend welche chatter üfr frauen ausgeben die es nicht gibt und man verlockt wird immer wieder zu schreiben weil alles so realistisch klingt...

gruss martin..... der wohl nicht der einzige ist der auf sowas reingefallen ist.....


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Mai 2004)

Nun, grundsätzlich hast du natürlich Recht.

Die meisten sog. Flirtlines haben aber Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen (AGBs), in denen sinngemäß Folgendes verankert ist:
	
	



```
Dem Nutzer ist bekannt, dass bei geringem Aufkommen auch eingesetztes Personal im Chat sowie der Telefon-Flirtline aushelfen darf. Die Zahlungspflicht des Nutzers ist hiervon nicht betroffen.
```
Sofern diese Klausel durch wirksame Einbeziehung (deine ausreichende Kenntnisnahme bzw. Möglichkeit zur Kenntnisnahme) Vertragsgegenstand geworden ist, dürfen die das. Du hast ja quasi zugestimmt.

Die Teilnahme am Geschäftsverkehr bedarf halt immer doch auch ein wenig offener Augen - und Lebenserfahrung macht man nur, indem man sie macht.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2004)

*Re: Täuschung / vorgauklerei bei sms chat - ist das erlaubt*



			
				martin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich bin auf einen sms chat reingefallen - ausser spesen nix gewesen...
> jetzt würde mich aber mal echt interessieren ob die das überhaupt dürfen, das die in nem Callcenter oder so sitzen und sich als anna,susi oder jessi etc. ausgeben und in wirklichkeit profi chatter sind ?
> gruss martin




Grossraumbüro... 20 PC Arbeitsplätze.... 20 Chatter 3-Schicht-Betrieb! 100% Beschiss


mfg


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Juni 2004)

*Re: Täuschung / vorgauklerei bei sms chat - ist das erlaubt*



			
				Heiliger Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Grossraumbüro... 20 PC Arbeitsplätze.... 20 Chatter 3-Schicht-Betrieb! 100% Beschiss



Großraumstudio ... 2000 Arbeitsplätze, drinnen und draußen ... 20 Redakteure 24h-Betrieb ... 100% Stumpffug

Je nach qualitativer Auffassung kann dies
 RTL / Sat1 / Pro7
 Bunte / NeueFreizeitRevue / Gala
 Antenne Thüringen / Bayern / Radio Niedersachen
usw. beschreiben. Kurzum: Diese Geschäftsidee ist weder neu noch besonders perfide. 

Und - sofern keine Lockaufrufe statt finden und alle Infos vorher bekannt sind - für Erwachsene ist das ok. 

Lest mal Saschas Signatur ...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2004)

*Mir ist das trotzdem unklar...*

Wie kann ich in den Geschäftbedingungen etwas aufheben, was ich vorher anbiete?

Ich kann doch auch nicht schreiben "Verkaufe Neuwaren" und in den Geschäftbedingungen unterbringen "es kann, wenn nicht genügend Neuware vorhanden, sich auch um gebrauchte Waren handeln".

Wo ist die rechtliche Grundlage dafür?


----------



## Counselor (22 Juni 2004)

*Re: Mir ist das trotzdem unklar...*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich in den Geschäftbedingungen etwas aufheben, was ich vorher anbiete?


Typische Leistungsbeschreibung eines SMS-Chat-Dienstes:  
	
	



```
Bei dem Angebot von smsXX.de handelt es sich um eine SMS-Community mit deren technischer Plattform XY die Möglichkeit gibt zwischen mehreren Personen Kontakt zu vermitteln. XY stellt ausschließlich die technischen und kaufmännischen Möglichkeiten bereit, bei denen es mittels SMS ermöglicht wird, mit der jeweiligen Person zu kommunizieren (chatten).
```
 Diese Leistungspflicht wird durch die von kritisierte Klausel *nicht* aufgehoben.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2004)

*Hmm....*

Also ich habe bei SMS-Chat so Sachen im Kopf wie:
"Chatte mit Partnern aus deienr Region" oder
"diese Girls suchen eine Partner ..." oder

Wenn mir ein Unternehmen dann "Profi-Flirterinnen" bietet, bezeifel ich, das die aus meiner Region sind bzw. alle einen Partner suchen. 
Daran dachte ich bei meiner Frage.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Juni 2004)

Es bleibt dabei: Entscheidend ist, was der "Käufer" wissen musste / erwarten durfte:
Ist er vorab ausreichend informiert worden, dass (auch) Profichatter mitspielen, musste er eben dieses erwarten und hat es mit "gekauft"
Wurde er hierüber nicht oder unzureichend informiert, fragt sich, ob "man" dies bei solchen Chatlines erwarten muss. Ich meine "Nein", es mag hierzu aber auch andere Auffassungen geben
Wurde ihm ausdrücklich nur gesagt: "Nur echte Privatleute, keine Profis" (noch nie so gesehen, aber möglich), ist dies Vertragsinhalt und jede andere Vorgehensweise eine vertragliche Nichterfüllung.
Und das lässt sich nicht abstrakt beantworten,. sondern nur am jeweiligen Einzelfall.

So einfach ist das Recht


----------

